# Start a fire with a lemon



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Crazy. Don't know if it's been posted before but here is a link to the YouTube video.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I rather use my lemons for a good frozen daiquiri and use my trusty zippo for the fire


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

This is really not a new concept, it's actually several thousand years old. Google Bagdad Battery and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I'll look that up. Pretty cool demonstration though.


----------

